
Firefox & Chrome Cache on RAM Drive -Fedora / Ubuntu - revorad
http://www.linuxreaders.com/2011/01/11/firefox-chrome-cache-on-ram-drive-fedora-ubuntu/
======
mooism2
But Linux caches files in memory anyway. I doubt this speeds anything up. Did
they bother to benchmark this?

